

Instagram Initially asked for $2 Billion - aorshan
http://www.businessinsider.com/you-think-1-billion-was-expensive-for-instagram-they-originally-asked-for-2-billion-2012-4?op=1

======
pg
Interesting. This article is entirely derived from the one the WSJ just
published. I feel like this is the limit (in the math sense) of paywalls.

~~~
therealarmen
Business Insider also gets away with phrasing the story in a more
authoritative tone. The original in WSJ was littered with phrases like
_according to several people familiar with the matter._

